# Flooding Kills 6 in Georgia



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I just wanted to say my heart goes out to everyone down there, this is just sickining. we went through this kind of flooding here in wisconsin last year.. Just SAD i say.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its flooding pretty bad around here. the river is up about 10 feet. we had a huge flood here back in the 90's. River was up 30 feet or so.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this is a picture an aquaintance of mine posted on his facebook, he lives outside Atlanta, not far from the 6-flags area










Luckily his apartment is the 3rd floor...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he is lucky!

they rate these floods as in 20 year, 50 year and 100 year floods.
The one we had in 90's was a 100 year flood. 
I bet what we are seeing now will be a 50 year. 
This is still all a part of the bigger cycle. remember the drought we had last year and the year before.. 
Water can never leave the earth it just moves from place to place. Now is our time to get it back.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't they also have a 500 year flood.


----------

